# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Türkiye'deki mevduatın yarısı onların elinde

## bozok

*Türkiye’deki mevduatın yarısı onların elinde*



Türk bankacılık sisteminde Temmuz itibariyle 568 milyar 279 milyon TL’ye ulaşan mevduatın yüzde 46’sı milyoner hesaplarında tutulduğu belirlendi. Yurtiçi ve yurtdışı yerleşiklerden oluşan 32 bin 170 milyoner mudi hesabında, toplam 260 milyar 796 milyon TL bulunuyor. Son bir yılda milyonerlerin hesabında tutulan mevduat 60 milyar 723 milyon TL artarken, milyoner mudi sayısı 3 bin 860 kişi arttı. Son 7 ayda ise milyoner sayısı 990 kişi artarken, aynı dönemde milyonerlerin bankalarda tuttuğu toplam mevduat ise 39 milyar 148 milyon TL’lik artış gösterdi.

Bankacılık Düzenleme ve Denetleme Kurumu’nun (BDDK) Temmuz ayı İnteraktif Aylık Bülten verilerine göre, bankacılık sektörü genelindeki Türkiye’nin toplam mevduatının 568 milyar 279 milyon TL olduğu belirlendi. Toplam mevduatın 545 milyon 39 milyon TL’sinin yurt içi yerleşiklere, 23 milyar 240 milyon TL’sinin ise yurtdışı yerleşiklere ait olduğu öğrenildi. Temmuz itibariyle, yurtiçi yerleşiklere ait mevduat hesaplarının yüzde 44.9’unu 1 milyon TL’nin üzerindeki hesaplar oluşturdu. Temmuz itibariyle yurtiçi yerleşiklerin bu mevduat hesaplarında tuttuğu para 244 milyar 966 milyon TL olurken, 1 milyon TL üzeri hesaba sahip olan mudi sayısı ise 31 bin 390 oldu. Yurtiçindeki milyoner sayısı son bir yıl içinde 3 bin 850 kişinin üzerinde artarken, sahip oldukları mevduat toplamı ise 51 milyar 273 milyon TL artış gösterdi. Türkiye’nin milyoner mudi sayısında son 7 ayda ise 990 kişilik artış yaşanırken, mudilerin hesaplarında tuttukları para ise 39 milyar 148 milyon TL arttı.

*YURTDIşINDAKİ MİLYONER HESAPLARINDA 16 MİLYAR TL VAR*
Yurtdışında yerleşik 780 milyonerin sahip olduğu mevduat toplamı ise Temmuz ayı itibariyle 15 milyar 830 milyon TL’yi aştı. Yurtdışı yerleşiklere ait 1 milyon TL üzerindeki mevduat hesapları, yabancılara ait toplam mevduatın yüzde 62’sini oluşturdu. Böylece Temmuz itibariyle yurtiçi ve yurtdışı milyonerlerin sayısı 32 bin 170 oldu. Söz konusu mevduat hesaplarındaki para ise 260 milyar 796 milyon TL oldu. Son bir yılda yerli ve yabancı milyoner mudilerin sayısı yaklaşık 3 bin 860 kişi, hesaplarındaki mevduat ise 60 milyar 722 milyon TL artış gösterdi.

*98 MİLYONUN üZERİNDE MEVDUAT HESABI BULUNUYOR*
Temmuz ayı itibariyle yurtiçi ve yurtdışı yerleşiklerin sahip olduğu 46 milyon 850 bin hesapta 10 bin TL’ye kadar, 3 milyon 32 bin hesapta 10-50 bin TL arası, 1 milyon 66 bin hesapta 50-250 bin TL arası, 162 bin hesapta 250 bin-1 milyon TL arası mevduat bulunduğu tespit edildi. Sırasıyla bu hesaplarda, 30 milyar 871 milyon TL, 77 milyar 863 milyon TL, 116 milyar 123 milyon TL, 82 milyar 627 milyon TL olduğu belirlendi. Böylece, milyonerlerle birlikte Türkiye’de 97 milyon 634 bini yurtiçi yerleşiklerin, 606 bini yurtdışı yerleşiklerin olmak üzere toplam 98 milyon 240 bin mevduat hesabı bulunduğu görüldü.


09:51 | 14 Eylül 2010 / *MİLLİYET*

----------

